# AVRR on the road - August 2-5 2012



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My daughters asked me, so I guess we're going to have another road trip. The smallish display will be at the NW Pa Steam Engine & Old Equipment Assn's 50th annual steam show in Portersville, Pa on August 2-5. It will be located down inside the 15" gauge train loop.
http://www.portersvillesteamshow.org/Show_Info.php

I'll be very busy with the big 20th Century traction engine, so the girls volunteered to man it. OTOH if someone local (or even a visitor) was willing to help out (before, after, during the show), too. - or even bring some of their own stuff - I certainly wouldn't turn it down!


We've done a couple previous road shows there - While it may look pretty simple, it usually takes Kim and I about 5 hours to set up, plus another hour or so to get the bugs out:
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/roadtrip.html
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/road2.html

I'll post more info and photos later.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's become pretty obvious that this is NOT going to happen. I've not heard from anybody on the boards, my eldest daughter starts her new job on Friday, and my youngest is probably not coming for visitation because her mother is in the middle of having a snit. 

I give up.


----------

